# Le retina sa voit-il vraiment



## Karat (20 Mai 2012)

Alors voila hiere, partie pour achetes le nouvelle ipad, je me lance a l'apple store le plus proche. Arrive sur place je commence a tatoner les ipad de presentation, et la je compare lrs deux ecrans de l'ipad 2 et 3 mais sans voir de reel differences. Alors je voulait savoir si au bouT de 2mois d'utilisitation votre ressentie vis a vis du retina


----------



## Madalvée (20 Mai 2012)

En tous cas on voit aussi bien les fautes d'orthographe, donc fais attention


----------



## Gwen (20 Mai 2012)

Le Retina n'est pas flagrant, mais c'est vrai que pour certaines applications optimisées, notamment celle de lecture, le confort est important.

Ensuite, pour beaucoup de choses, cela ne change rien.


----------



## Lefenmac (20 Mai 2012)

Sé vré ki y a dé dix faire ences entrent lé deut zé cran ki ceux voies treize vite


----------



## polop35 (20 Mai 2012)

Je trouve que les différences ne sont pas si évidentes que cela et je pense que la perception visuelle de chacun joue un grand rôle dans la comparaison par rapport aux iPad 1 et 2.


----------



## lineakd (20 Mai 2012)

@karat, oui et l'écran est magnifique.


----------



## tantoillane (20 Mai 2012)

polop35 a dit:


> Je trouve que les différences ne sont pas si évidentes que cela et je pense que la perception visuelle de chacun joue un grand rôle dans la comparaison par rapport aux iPad 1 et 2.



Oui, en effet la différence entre le 1 et le 2 est bien plus flagrante qu'entre le 2 et le 3


----------



## Tox (20 Mai 2012)

lineakd a dit:


> @karat, oui et l'écran est magnifique.



Non, la différence est loin d'être flagrante.


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (20 Mai 2012)

Tox a dit:


> Non, la différence est loin d'être flagrante.





Pareil... Ça choque à chaque fois que je le dit, j'ai du mal,à différencier les deux.... Je pense avoir une,perception visuelle pourtant pas si,mauvaise en tant que photographe...


----------



## Tosay (20 Mai 2012)

Je pense surtout que la différence se voit quand on passe d'un iPad 3 au 2 et n'est pas très visible du 2 au 3

J'ai récemment testé un iPad 3 et je n'ai pas vu de différence......Mais quand je suis retourné sur mon 2 , il m'a fallu un peu de temps pour m'y refaire :rateau:


----------



## Tox (21 Mai 2012)

Si on les compare directement, il est difficile de faire la différence.

Ensuite, qu'on s'habitue au dessin plus fin du clavier ou de certains menus, je veux bien le concéder.

Par contre, et hormis peut-être la lecture, difficile de faire la différence dans les applications pour l'instant. Un cas à part : les applications iPhone dédoublées qui sont bien plus jolies sur le 3 que sur le 2.

Enfin, je n'ai jamais eu les yeux qui piquent sur le 2.


----------



## G4lover (21 Mai 2012)

L'écran de l'iphone 4 à côté de celui du 3gs, la OUI je trouve que c'est flagrant niveau confort visuel.   

Mais j'ai pu comparer l'ipad 2 et le 3 , et il n'y a vraiment pas de grosses différence .. Et j'ai une bonne vue !


----------



## flambi (21 Mai 2012)

Quand je passe de mon iPad 3 à mon MBP 15", ça pique vraiment les yeux!


----------



## bricbroc (21 Mai 2012)

Même les yeux fermés on reconnaît un iPad 3 
Il suffit de le prendre à pleine main après un recharge : c'est le plus chaud


----------



## cowpilot (25 Mai 2012)

Le problème est que dans les magasins, l'éclairage est intense et vertical. Dans ce cas la, moi,aussi j'ai trouve la différence peu flagrante. A la maison dans les conditions normales, rien a voir. Ce serait malheureux quand même, avec 4 fois plus de pixels... Pas besoin d'etre photographe pour ça


----------



## alador63 (1 Juin 2012)

comme certain la différence ne ma pas choqué au début mais quand je repasse sur le 2 WOUAAAA on remarque de suite la différence beaucoup plus de netteté sur le 3, javais fais le test quand j'ai reçus le 3 j'ai mis la luminosité a font sur les 2 et javais remarqué plus de luminosité sur le 3 mais sans plus, maintenant je vois vraiment la différence


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (1 Juin 2012)

cowpilot a dit:


> Le problème est que dans les magasins, l'éclairage est intense et vertical. Dans ce cas la, moi,aussi j'ai trouve la différence peu flagrante. A la maison dans les conditions normales, rien a voir. Ce serait malheureux quand même, avec 4 fois plus de pixels... Pas besoin d'etre photographe pour ça



Perso j'ai fait le test un week end complet à la maison, à utiliser les deux... Je ne voit pas de différence, à part la saturation qui a été honteusement poussée et qui en fait un écran très peu fiable pour les images... Une vraie plaie, déjà que le deux était saturé et difficilement utilisable en tant que portfolio...


----------



## PDD (11 Juin 2012)

Moi ce qui m'a surpris c'est la différence de qualité entre les vidéos prises avec le 2 (celui de mon fils) et le 3 (le mien). La différence est énorme en faveur du 3... Bon ce n'est pas l'écran mais c'est lié au modèle.


----------



## wip (12 Juin 2012)

Moumou92 a dit:


> Je ne voit pas de différence


 Ca me sidère qu'on puisse ne pas voir la différence... Sur des images, je veux bien, mais sur du texte, ça n'a rien à voir...


----------



## cowpilot (12 Juin 2012)

wip a dit:


> Ca me sidère qu'on puisse ne pas voir la différence... Sur des images, je veux bien, mais sur du texte, ça n'a rien à voir...


Laisse tomber, l'objectivite n'est pas son fort


----------



## Dadaz (13 Juin 2012)

Moumou92 a dit:


> Perso j'ai fait le test un week end complet à la maison, à utiliser les deux... Je ne voit pas de différence, à part la saturation qui a été honteusement poussée et qui en fait un écran très peu fiable pour les images... Une vraie plaie, déjà que le deux était saturé et difficilement utilisable en tant que portfolio...



Pour ne pas voir de différence lors d'une utilisation prolongée sur un week end entier, il faut avoir une mauvaise vue, ou autres problèmes de vision.
J'utilise un 2 et un 3 régulièrement, la différence est nette et flagrante en faveur du trois.
Là ou c'est le plus flagrant, c'est sur le surf internet, je trouve : Les textes, meêm petits sont lisibles et fin.


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (17 Juin 2012)

cowpilot a dit:


> Laisse tomber, l'objectivite n'est pas son fort



Ça fait plaisir.... 


Tu verras que beaucoup ne snt pas objectif comme moi.... Oui ça fait bien d'être le mouton et de suivre l'avis des autres... Mais d'un point de vue écran, l'ipad franchement n'est pas une référence (aucun des trois modèles). C'est pas en ajoutant quelques pixels et en poussant la saturation que l'on fait un bon écran... Un bon écran ça vaut le prix de 5 ou 6 iPad, car c'est très dur à fabriquer, à contrôler....




Le jour ou on aura un écran fidèle et etalonnable, qu'importe le nombre de pixels on aura un vrai progrès. Pour l'instant ce chiffre et cet appellation retira ne servent qu'à flatter le grand publique qui n'a pas,de connaissances particulières en écran...


Bizarrement, Apple ne communique pas sur le gammut anémique, sur le profil colorimetrique non personnalisable si sur l'homogénéité de l'éclairage... 


L'ipad est une excellent produit que j'utilise tous les jours, mais pas pour son "écran de qualité" mais parce qu'il est super pratique... Il,à beaucoup de qualités, mais pas celui,d'avoir un écran soigné... Ce n'est pas le rétine, dont tu profites un eu sur les textes, mais ABSOLUEMENT pas sur les images, qui en fait un outil haut de gamme..' je préfère travailler sur un vrai écran de graphiste plutôt que sur un iPad.... La,je t'assure que j'y voit une vraie différence... (surtout après un étalonnage dans les,règles à la sonde).


----------



## cowpilot (17 Juin 2012)

Tu n'as pas compris qu'il n'y a aucun intérêt à parler de colorimétrie ou autre car ce n'est pas le sujet... On parle juste de montrer des photos à l'arrache, lire des documents ou une vidéo des pages web, des journaux ou des livres. 
Arrête de dire que c'est un mauvais ordinateur pour la retouche de photos, personne ne parle de ça, je dis juste que c'est débile de ne pas admettre que l'écran n'est pas plus agréable à regarder.

Je crois juste que tu t'es trompé d'usage, ou alors que tu prends les gens pour des truffes à penser qu'on l'utilise comme ordinateur principal!

Ps: la majorité des gens ne savent même pas a quoi sert un réglage de colorimétrie d'un écran et s'en cognent royal.


----------



## Gwen (17 Juin 2012)

Moumou92 a dit:


> je préfère travailler sur un vrai écran de graphiste plutôt que sur un iPad.... La,je t'assure que j'y voit une vraie différence... (surtout après un étalonnage dans les,règles à la sonde).



Oui, je te comprends trop bien. L'iPad est vraiment une bouse. Moi, j'ai vu en grand, comme je travaille dans la photo, je tiens à ce que mes images soient toujours bien vues. C'est pourquoi j'ai investi dans un écran très haut de gamme à 50 000 euros. Ça me fait bien rigoler les gens qui mettent 10 000 &#8364; dans un écran soi-disant calibrable. Ce sont des rigolots.

Le tout est branché sur mon Mac Pro (j'en change la semaine prochaine, le mien est vieux, il date de 2011). En plus, j'ai deux cartes graphiques sur le Mac Pro pour pouvoir montrer le rendu sur un mauvais écran a coté afin que le client voie bien la différence avec mon superbe travail et ce qu'ils auraient avec leur PC de merde au bureau.

Du coup, je n'envoie jamais mes images par mail, mes clients me comprennent, il le voit bien quand je leur montre mon image bien étalonnée avec un ciel bleu et la même sur l'écran bas de gamme tirant sur le violet.

Le souci, c'est que dés que j'ai une épreuve à montrer, je dois me déplacer avec tout ce matériel pour être sur de la perception du client. Du coup, j'ai aménagé un combi-Wolswagen (ça fait vintage, les clients aiment se sentir proche du peuple). J'ai peint toutes les vitres en noir opaque et seule la lumière de l'écran éclaire l'intérieur. C'est très intimiste et donne un superbe rendu.

Comme je suis super exigent, je ne publie pas beaucoup mon travail, je n'ai eu qu&#8217;une photo publiée dans un livre et comme cela ne me convenait pas par rapport à la qualité du papier qui a jauni ma photo, je n'ai jamais renouvelé l'expérience. Il ne faut pas déconner, les papetiers pourraient faire des papiers bien blancs et non ces merdes jaunâtres.

De qui se moque t'ont


----------



## cowpilot (17 Juin 2012)

Excellent:rateau:


----------



## kolargol31 (17 Juin 2012)

par contre aujourd'hui la colorimetrie se democratise, on trouve de plus en plus des entreprises qui pour 100 environ vont calibrer un ecran ou un MBP

je dis pas que c'est pas cher, mais je dis seulement pour un usage perso: la colorimetrie c'est pas mal, je l'ai fait sur mon MBP et j'ai eu l'impression que l'on avait changé mon Mac...


Maintenant par extension tous le monde n'est pas sensible a une colorimetrie nickel: certains s'en foutent royalement et reste sur des couleurs criardes virant au rouge, avec des rendus d'herbe virant au fluo...


----------



## Gwen (17 Juin 2012)

Le problème d'un écran correctement paramètre colorimetriquement parlant est que ce n'est valable QUE dans des conditions bien précises. À l'endroit où le paramétrage a été fait, en fonction du moment de la journée et de l'éclairage de la pièce. Donc, cela doit être recorrigé régulièrement et en fonctions des changements de saison notamment.

Donc, la colorimétrie sur iPad, on oublie.

Et puis, les couleurs changent avec les époques, on n'accepte plus les mêmes teintes que dan sels années 70. Chaque génération a une perception différente des couleurs, tout comme chaque pays utilise des paramétrages couleur bien différents,  il faut juste faire avec.

L'iPad n'est pas fait pour ça. C'est tout. L'écran de l'iPad 3 étant quand même super bon avec un excellent rendu des pixels et une bonne saturation des couleurs rendant les images plus vivifiantes, c'est juste la tendance du moment. On la retrouve sur les photos dans les magazines de mode, c'est dire.

Et puis, une personne faisant de la retouche connaît son matériel et sera capable de dire que son écran tire sur le rouge, le jaune ou autre et corrigera son image en conséquence pour un rendu optimal en impression.


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (17 Juin 2012)

C'est exactement ce que je dit: un iPad n'est pas ait pour la retouche... On a pas besoin d'ecran précis sur ce type de machine... Alors couper les pixels en quatre, c'est purement marketing...Pour envoyer un email, il fut un temps ou le vga était la norme sur les écrans classique... Aujourd'hui on cherche à mettre du rétina pour des applications basique.... Et c'est loin d'être la révolution que prône certains, c'est tout ce que je dit...


En tout cas, je suis d'accord, ce n'est pas pire (sauf pour mon utilisation photo, la saturation me gêne vraiment).


J'arrête le hors sujet puisque j'ai affaire à des gens butées... Je n'ai jamais dit que L'ipad n'était pas un produit génial... Je dit juste que la révolution du rétine n'en est pas une, que ça ne saute pas aux yeux et qu'il y a beaucoup plus à faire qu'augmenter la résolution (permettre le calibrage ou augmenter le gammut, sont à mon sens et pour beaucoup de pros de la photo, bien plus sensible...).


Pour jouer à sonic ça n'a pas d'importance, mais pour mon utilisation (trie des photos à l'extérieur, présentation de mes portfolio à mes clients...), la justesse des couleurs est un must... Je ne peut pas me permettre de présenter des images sursaturées à mes clients pour avoir l'air sérieux... De ce côté la, la présentation d'images imprimées, d'ouvrages de presse et de livres publiés est indispensable...


Mais je rêve parfois d'un iPad "Pro" avec un bon écran de qualité photo pour éviter de trimballer toute cette doc si lourde à mes rendez vous...


Mais j'avoue facilement que ce n'est pas la préoccupation des gens, beaucoup souhaitent simplement des images plus saturées, qui claquent, à l'opposer d'une colorimétrie maîtrisée.... C'est dommage...


----------



## cowpilot (17 Juin 2012)

Alors la, je ne sais pas qui est le plus buté, mais je pense que tu en rajoutes, hein?
Perso je m'en fiche que l'écran ne soit pas calibrable... C'est plus joli et plus agréable pour lire , c'est un fait et puis c'est tout! Arrêtons les jugements à deux balles, si tu ne trouves pas d'intérêt au retina dis que tu n'en as rien a faire, mais ne dit pas que c'est inutile. Vu le,nombre d'ipad 3 vendus, c'est qu'il correspond bien à une demande non?


----------



## wip (18 Juin 2012)

Moumou, je suis bien d'accord avec toi pour dire que question fidèlité des couleurs, l'iPad est plutot mauvais... Mais on te demande juste de convenir que pour la lecture d'un texte, il est quand même bien meilleur que le 2... Et la couleur du texte, ON S'EN FOU !!! :rateau:
De plus, j'enfonce le clou, mais même pour les photos, je le trouve finallement bien meilleur que le l'iPad 2. Pas au niveau couleurs hein... mais le fait qu'il y ai 4 fois plus de pixel, ca permet d'avoir une résolution qui pour moi me rappelle les tirages papier (papiers brillants hein ). Le piqué d'une image saute aux yeux, c'est un vrai régale de "feuilleter son portofolio" à condition de ne pas être un ayatolah de la colorimétrie


----------



## Gwen (18 Juin 2012)

Moumou92 a dit:


> Alors couper les pixels en quatre, c'est purement marketing...


Comme beaucoup de choses, mais pas que ça quand même. Arrêtons le progrès dans ce cas.




Moumou92 a dit:


> Pour envoyer un email, il fut un temps ou le vga était la norme sur les écrans classique... Aujourd'hui on cherche à mettre du rétina pour des applications basique....
> Et c'est loin d'être la révolution que prône certains, c'est tout ce que je dit...



Le confort de lecture, pas une révolution. Je ne sais pas ce qu'il te faut. Ou plutôt si, tu le dis tellement bien. Tu voudrais un écran en 640 x 480 et peux être sur un iPad 30 pouces avec une excellente colorimétrie, ce qui implique que l'iPad n'est plus nomade puisque la colorimétrie est liée à la luminosité ambiante.




Moumou92 a dit:


> En tout cas, je suis d'accord, ce n'est pas pire (sauf pour mon utilisation photo, la saturation me gêne vraiment).



Donc, tu voudrais qu'Apple ne fabrique un iPad que pour toi ?




Moumou92 a dit:


> J'arrête le hors sujet puisque j'ai affaire à des gens butées...



Je suis content que tu te rendes compte de ton attitude. C'est un beau progrès.





Moumou92 a dit:


> Pour jouer à sonic ça n'a pas d'importance, mais pour mon utilisation (trie des photos à l'extérieur, présentation de mes portfolio à mes clients...),



À mon avis, il y a plus de gens qui jouent, et pas qua Sonic, que de gens qui font de la retouche photo professionnelle.




Moumou92 a dit:


> la justesse des couleurs est un must... Je ne peut pas me permettre de présenter des images sursaturées à mes clients pour avoir l'air sérieux...



Donc, l'iPad n'est pas pour toi. Prends une autre tablette calibrable, ou un vrai ordinateur au besoin. Il faut utiliser les bons outils. Je suppose que tu ne peins pas avec des morceaux de bois, mais des vrais pinceaux non ?





Moumou92 a dit:


> Mais je rêve parfois d'un iPad "Pro" avec un bon écran de qualité photo pour éviter de trimballer toute cette doc si lourde à mes rendez vous...



Continue de rêver alors, tu es un cas à part, Apple ne peut faire un iPad juste pour ce marché de niche.




Moumou92 a dit:


> Mais j'avoue facilement que ce n'est pas la préoccupation des gens, beaucoup souhaitent simplement des images plus saturées, qui claquent, à l'opposer d'une colorimétrie maîtrisée.... C'est dommage...



Mais c'est la réalité, c'est tout.


----------



## doudouesig (18 Juin 2012)

Je suis passé de l'iPad 1 au 3 depuis sa sortie et la différence d'écran est flagrante pour tout les textes et la qualité et la couleur des photos! J'ai fait des comparaisons et ca n'a rien à voir pour le texte! Et les photos sont beaucoup plus belle sur le 3.

L'écran du nouvel iPad est vraiment beaucoup plus agréable et pour tout le texte c'est vraiment net et fin sans aucun pixel! Quand je repasse sur le 1, j'ai l'impression que c'est tout pixellisé...


----------



## Tox (19 Juin 2012)

Et bien, je n'en démords pas. Prenez un quidam, mettez lui sous le nez les deux versions d'iPad... Et bien, il ne fera pas ou très difficilement la différence.

Nous sommes loin de la différence qui existe entre un MB Pro 13" et un MBA 13"


----------



## Gwen (19 Juin 2012)

Ça dépend de ce que tu mets sur l'écran. Une image ou du texte.


----------



## Dadaz (19 Juin 2012)

Tox a dit:


> Et bien, je n'en démords pas. Prenez un quidam, mettez lui sous le nez les deux versions d'iPad... Et bien, il ne fera pas ou très difficilement la différence.
> 
> Nous sommes loin de la différence qui existe entre un MB Pro 13" et un MBA 13"



Met un texte en petit, et je te défie de trouver quelqu'un qui ne verra pas de différence entre les deux versions.
C'est flagrant, l'écran du nouvel ipad est bien plus agréabale, même sans parler de retouche ou de je ne sais quoi, juste pour surfer, déjà.


----------



## Tox (19 Juin 2012)

Ibaby a dit:


> Quel intérêt ? Tu connais des gens qui vont acheter leur iPad en quidam, le choisissent en quidam puis l'utilisent pendant des années en quidam ? L'iPad, c'est pour les quidams ?


 Rassure-moi, tu fais exprès de ne pas comprendre ? 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 22h05 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 21h56 ----------




gwen a dit:


> Ça dépend de ce que tu mets sur l'écran. Une image ou du texte.



On peut ajouter cette remarque pour les menus de l'iPad ainsi que pour le clavier virtuel. Il en va de même pour les applications iPhone doublée. C'est plus agréable, mais pas révolutionnaire.

Ma remarque visait à tempérer les avis très favorables qui semblaient motivés bien plus par une divergence d'avis que par l'emploi objectif de l'iPad.


----------



## cowpilot (19 Juin 2012)

Mon iPad, c'est mon doudou donc je reconnais ne pas être objectif. Je connais aussi ses défauts mais qui n'en sont pas pour moi: l'écran n'est pas adapté à la retouche photo... Tres bien, et alors? Encore une fois pour surfer sur le net ou pour bouquiner, c'est incomparable avec n'importe quelle autre tablette!


----------



## Tox (20 Juin 2012)

Sophistiqué? 

Tu vas dans un magasin, tu prends les deux tablettes et tu demandes son avis à une personne non avertie... 

Allez, allez, c'est à ta portée 

PS: tout s'explique lorsqu'on demande un peu plus d'objectivité?


----------



## Tox (21 Juin 2012)

Pas de doute, tu ne veux pas comprendre. :sleep:

On va essayer de faire plus simple encore :

Lorsque je me suis intéressé à l'iPad 3, je suis allé le voir fonctionner dans un magasin. Coup de chance, il était exposé à côté d'une révision 2. Et bien, il m'a été difficile de faire une différence en usage multimédia. A tel point que j'ai regardé le dos des appareils pour les différencier (la caméra). Cette dernière phrase pour te permettre de comprendre ce que j'entends par personne avertie ou non.

Je suis tout de même passé du 2 au 3 pour une sombre raison de batterie. Et bien, comme il a été relevé, l'iPad 3 est meilleur sur des polices de caractères fines et aussi sur l'affichage 2x des applications iPhone. A mon sens, pas de quoi en faire un argument décisif d'achat à l'heure actuelle. C'est pourquoi je fais une comparaison directe avec les écrans 13" des MBA et MBP, écrans dont la différence d'affichage malgré une diagonale identique est évidente pour le commun des mortels. Même pas besoin d'afficher du texte  

Pourquoi décèles-tu une once de septicisme dans mon propos à l'heure actuelle ?

Pour l'énergie consommée par cette génération d'écran et aussi parce qu'il faudra encore attendre quelques temps avant que la résolution de la révision 3 soit adoptée en masse par les développeurs.

Aussi, étant donné que la batterie n'est pas remplaçable et que l'affichage est gourmand, je sais par avance que je changerai d'iPad en 2013.

PS : je continue d'essayer d'apporter des arguments objectifs. Pas besoin qu'ils soient issus du plus grand nombre, d'un public adolescent ou fanatique. Je parle uniquement de l'expérience faite personnellement ou par des proches avec cet appareil.

PPS : pour ce qui est de l'usage de l'iPad, j'ai la chance de voir plusieurs iPad utilisés par un public très différent (8 à 70 ans) et force est de reconnaître que l'affichage mirobolant de la révision 3 n'a pas été relevé par ce public plutôt hétérogène. (Et peut-être pas suffisamment averti  )


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (24 Juin 2012)

ne me faites pas dire ce que je n'ai pas dit:

1 - L'ipad 3 est un excellent produit, pas seulement pour on écran rétina, il n'y a pas que ça... Si j'en avais l'occasion, je changerais bien mon ipad 2 pour un 3... même si l'écran n'est pas calibrable...

2 - Je dis juste qu'il est difficile de faire la différence entre un écran non retint et un écran résina tous les jours, et que...

3 - l'ipad n'est pas un outil adapté à la photographie, de part son écran non calibrable et désastreux d'un point de vue gammut / fidélité... c'est tout... ça n'enlève rien au produit


je suis un fan inconsidéré d'Apple, j'ai un macbook, un imac, 2 iphone 4S (avec ma femme) et un ipad 2... je connais la vie de steve par coeur... Je voulais simplement dire que pour un usage photo, l'ipad n'est pas adapté, résina ou non...

cet écran a beau avoir 2 fois plus de pixels, ce n'est pas ça qui en fait un bon écran...

c'est un peu comme la course aux pixels dans les appareils photos... faire des 18 Mpx compacts n'a aucun sens... Mais sur la fiche technique, ça fait vendre... Le quidam ne demande pas si l'optique est de qualité, si le capteur est un CCD, un CMOS, quel est la densité des photopiles et leur taille réelle... Qui est bien plus important que leur nombre... Marketing quand tu nous tiens...


----------



## wip (25 Juin 2012)

Moumou92 a dit:


> 3 - l'ipad n'est pas un outil adapté à la photographie, de part son écran non calibrable et désastreux d'un point de vue gammut / fidélité... c'est tout... ça n'enlève rien au produit.


Tout dépend de l'usage photographique que tu veux lui donnner 
Pour la retouche avec un besoin colorimétrique précis, c'est clair que c'est pas l'outil idéal.
Par contre beaucoup de photographes l'utilisent maintenant comme "book" pour montrer leurs clichés. Même choses pour les modèles d'ailleurs 

 Enfin, pour un petit brouillon rapide sur place, ca peut s'avérer utile 

La photographie en informatique ne se résume plus à la grosse retouche précise des images. C'est devenu bien plus.


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (25 Juin 2012)

wip a dit:


> Tout dépend de l'usage photographique que tu veux lui donnner
> Pour la retouche avec un besoin colorimétrique précis, c'est clair que c'est pas l'outil idéal.
> Par contre beaucoup de photographes l'utilisent maintenant comme "book" pour montrer leurs clichés. Même choses pour les modèles d'ailleurs
> 
> ...





Je m'en sers aussi partiellement de book: avec des particuliers pas de soucis... Avec des gens qui ont l'habitude de travailler les images faut oublier...


Mon book mariage est présentée sur iPad à mes clients, qui en général font "waw" en voyant L'ipad... 


Je ne parle que de retouche quand je dis que ça n'est pas adapté...


----------



## wip (25 Juin 2012)

Moumou92 a dit:


> Je m'en sers aussi partiellement de book: avec des particuliers pas de soucis... Avec des gens qui ont l'habitude de travailler les images faut oublier...


Disons qu'il faut adapter les images du Book à l'iPad quand on a des clients rigoureux 


Moumou92 a dit:


> Je ne parle que de retouche quand je dis que ça n'est pas adapté...


Alors on est bien d'accord 
... A moins de faire des retouches pour le book sur iPad


----------

